# Question



## Peedy1472 (Sep 1, 2021)

Does anyone know what this is ? And what its/was used for ?


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

It's a marking gauge for scribing a line to lay out things like tenons and dovetails.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I haven't seen one of those since I left highschool. Does anyone actually use them?


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

Crafted from beautifully contrasting solid brass and solid ebony, this marking gauge is an excellent value, yet cuts no corners when it comes to quality. And when it comes time to cut those mortises, the fine lines laid out by this gauge will guarantee precise results. One side of the beam has two pins for use as a mortise gauge when laying out the outlines of mortises and tenons, while the other side has a single pin for laying out the shoulders of tenons and other joinery elements. The double-pinned side is micro-adjustable with a brass knob at the end of the beam. 

iGaging Ebony Marking/Mortise Gauge (34-777) - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Yes. I have one and use it on rare occasions. More often I will use the kind with the brass round disk and round cutter. More often than that, I use a marking knife that looks similar to an Exacto knife.

-> Most often of all, I use a mechanical pencil. I like fine points like 0.3, 0.5, and 0.7 mm leads.

You can still buy new mortise gauges today like the one that @Peedy1472 showed above. Search for "mortise gauge" on the internet and on shopping sites like Amazon.

https://www.google.com/search?q=mortise+gauge&tbm=isch
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=mortise+gauge


----------



## J_L (Apr 22, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> I haven't seen one of those since I left highschool. Does anyone actually use them?


I do on occasion.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

I do all the time 😁


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

Steve Neul said:


> I haven't seen one of those since I left highschool. Does anyone actually use them?


I do


----------



## Peedy1472 (Sep 1, 2021)

DrRobert said:


> I do all the time 😁


You want it, give me your address I'll mail it to ya, I have no use for it


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

Peedy1472 said:


> You want it, give me your address I'll mail it to ya, I have no use for it


 If he doesn't I would love to have it.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

Lot of brass on that thing, Fancy! I don't use marking gauges unless I'm cutting dovetails which is almost never but they are handy to have around for that purpose. 

-T


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

WeebyWoodWorker said:


> Lot of brass on that thing, Fancy!


i was going to say the same thing. fancy smancy!
mine is all wood, beat up wood to boot
i can't say i've used mine in the last 20 years or so


----------



## Aquice (Jul 16, 2021)

I'd seen how to work on it, but not any personal experience on my own case


----------



## obillo (Nov 1, 2020)

Steve Neul said:


> I haven't seen one of those since I left highschool. Does anyone actually use them?


Steve, that's a little like saying 'does anyone still use measuring tapes?' I've adapted mine to use a ballpoint cartridge as well as the pin.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

obillo said:


> Steve, that's a little like saying 'does anyone still use measuring tapes?' I've adapted mine to use a ballpoint cartridge as well as the pin.


I wouldn't quite go that far mate. A tape measure is pretty much the most common and widely used tool around. Even those who have never made anything before probably own one or at the very least know exactly what one is. Where as a marking gauge is currently a specially tool that many are unfamiliar with, thus this OP's post and question. 

-T


----------



## obillo (Nov 1, 2020)

WeebyWoodWorker said:


> I wouldn't quite go that far mate. A tape measure is pretty much the most common and widely used tool around. Even those who have never made anything before probably own one or at the very least know exactly what one is. Where as a marking gauge is currently a specially tool that many are unfamiliar with, thus this OP's post and question.
> 
> -T


I disagree. A marking gauge is the thing for precise repeat markings, whereas tape measure and pencil is the key to inaccuracy.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

obillo said:


> I disagree. A marking gauge is the thing for precise repeat markings, whereas tape measure and pencil is the key to inaccuracy.


That's completely irrelevant... I'm not doubting the usefulness of a marking gauge nor how precise you can be with one, I'm stating that it's not commonly used. If you were to ask somebody off the street what a marking gauge is, or even show one to them what do you think the odds are that they'll know exactly what it is and how it's used? A tape measure is in general far more useful which is why everybody owns one. You can't measure out everything with a marking gauge. Laying out dovetails? Perfect. Need to know how long your couch is? Yeah that would be stupid to do with a marking gauge.

-T


----------



## Anywhy30 (Dec 2, 2011)

WeebyWoodWorker said:


> That's completely irrelevant... I'm not doubting the usefulness of a marking gauge nor how precise you can be with one, I'm stating that it's not commonly used. If you were to ask somebody off the street what a marking gauge is, or even show one to them what do you think the odds are that they'll know exactly what it is and how it's used? A tape measure is in general far more useful which is why everybody owns one. You can't measure out everything with a marking gauge. Laying out dovetails? Perfect. Need to know how long your couch is? Yeah that would be stupid to do with a marking gauge.
> 
> -T


Curious where I left my cubit stick n why can’t I find anymore goffer Barky wood?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think the usefulness of a marking gauge has more to do with the type of work someone does. If someone works mostly with hand tools then the gauge is more useful to them than someone that works mostly with machinery. I've been around a lot of craftsman in my life but haven't seen a marking gauge since 1973.


----------



## obillo (Nov 1, 2020)

WeebyWoodWorker said:


> That's completely irrelevant... I'm not doubting the usefulness of a marking gauge nor how precise you can be with one, I'm stating that it's not commonly used. If you were to ask somebody off the street what a marking gauge is, or even show one to them what do you think the odds are that they'll know exactly what it is and how it's used? A tape measure is in general far more useful which is why everybody owns one. You can't measure out everything with a marking gauge. Laying out dovetails? Perfect. Need to know how long your couch is? Yeah that would be stupid to do with a marking gauge.
> 
> -T


It's one thing not to use a marking gayge but to not even know what one is suggests a want of background in the craft of woodworking. I gather people don't read tool catalogues anymore. I believe they should. They're wonderful sources of inspiration and information.


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

WeebyWoodWorker said:


> That's completely irrelevant... I'm not doubting the usefulness of a marking gauge nor how precise you can be with one, I'm stating that it's not commonly used. If you were to ask somebody off the street what a marking gauge is, or even show one to them what do you think the odds are that they'll know exactly what it is and how it's used? A tape measure is in general far more useful which is why everybody owns one. You can't measure out everything with a marking gauge. Laying out dovetails? Perfect. Need to know how long your couch is? Yeah that would be stupid to do with a marking gauge.
> 
> -T


Tape measures are useful and common in everyday life, but in my shop, I don't use them much. It's just easier and more accurate to layout through story sticks, repeatable stops, making gauge and combo/double squares.


----------



## TobyC (Apr 30, 2013)

Steve Neul said:


> I haven't seen one of those since I left highschool. Does anyone actually use them?


Woodworkers use them.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

TobyC said:


> Woodworkers use them.


Everyone here is a woodworker of sorts.A lot of woodworkers have evolved and many are stuck or wish to stay stuck..


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

BigCountry79 said:


> Tape measures are useful and common in everyday life, but in my shop, I don't use them much. It's just easier and more accurate to layout through story sticks, repeatable stops, making gauge and combo/double squares.



It depends on the user. Many use tapes, like I who have made a living there entire life from tape measures.


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

Rebelwork said:


> It depends on the user. Many use tapes, like I who have made a living there entire life from tape measures.


It's the difference between cabinetry / carpentry where something needs to fit perfectly into a specific measurement vs. Fine Furniture where the dimensions need to look right, but the dimensions themselves don't matter as long as they're consistent.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

BigCountry79 said:


> It's the difference between cabinetry / carpentry where something needs to fit perfectly into a specific measurement vs. Fine Furniture where the dimensions need to look right, but the dimensions themselves don't matter as long as they're consistent.



??????????


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

Rebelwork said:


> ??????????











I have no clue what any of these dimensions are, but all the legs and stretchers match. The joints are right, and the piece looks balanced.

The only time I used a tape measure was at the lumber yard. 









I measured this pantry about three times, and I measured every piece so it would install smoothly. The overall dimension in this pantry were pretty important. 


Make sense?


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

You can measure with anything you desire. What's your point?

Theres nothing wrong with this or that way. Its finished project that matters..


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

Rebelwork said:


> You can measure with anything you desire. What's your point?
> 
> Theres nothing wrong with this or that way. Its finished project that matters..


??????


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Nevermind... Nothing left to say


----------



## TobyC (Apr 30, 2013)

Rebelwork said:


> Everyone here is a woodworker of sorts.A lot of woodworkers have evolved and many are stuck or wish to stay stuck..


Some have wandered from the path and become lost.


----------

